# Wheels



## gspot (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm starting to look for new wheels for my 98 but I want to see what others are using on their cars. There used to be a site that I thought was Altima.net (or Altimas.net) but this is now a Nissan propaganda site. What happened to the old site; it had lots of pictures?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol, i like the phrase "propoganda site" thats beautiful. i used to pretty much live there and now ive pretty much lost interest... oh well thats another story.  as far as wheels go, you can check out this thread, http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=21740 or you can go to www.tires.com . im sure you can find a good amount of wheel combos and pics thru google too. good luck man.


----------

